# Must be my lucky day!!



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I just went to pet smart and bought a brand new top fin 55 gallon starter kit for $99.00. It was an open box with no heater, on sale, then plus 50% off. Reg. $249.99.

Must be my lucky day


Jason


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice one Jason, go buy a lotto max ticket too!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No doubt, my day has been absolute crap so I'm glad the world is balancing this out for you man, lol.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! I've found a deal like that at petsmart, though mine was only a 2.5 gallon


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Always love to find deals like that. Makes you feel good and justifies bringing home another fish tank.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

This makes it 11 tanks and a grand total of 441 gallons, fish keeping is more addictive then heroin, lol


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

And the MTS grows!!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> Always love to find deals like that. Makes you feel good and justifies bringing home another fish tank.


It also justifies bringing home more fish


----------

